# Latest Beards..



## ambah (Jun 13, 2009)

I got these a couple of months ago from Rick Walker.. I'm so impressed with them, they're gorgeous. Not the best pics tho.
1 female & 2 males.. and the yellow/orange one there is one of my own & female.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow ambah absouletely stunning!!!!

If you dont mind me asking how much were they? All from the same batch?


----------



## wranga (Jun 13, 2009)

wow. very nice. love the red


----------



## Bushfire (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow now thats what I call a red beardy


----------



## ambah (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks everyone.. i paid a little over $500 for the lot, including freight, couldnt have been happier with them


----------



## adelherper (Jun 13, 2009)

that is the best looking breadys i ceen in ages has rick got web site or anything


----------



## ambah (Jun 13, 2009)

he usually advertises on herptrader, you'll know they're his if pics are taken on a fake grass


----------



## Kyro (Jun 13, 2009)

Rick has a male for sale on herptrader atm adel


----------



## Kyro (Jun 13, 2009)

Forgot to say, beautiful dragons ambah


----------



## smacktart (Jun 13, 2009)

there awesome


----------



## eamonn (Jun 13, 2009)

looks a little sunburnt lol. Ill take them and get them back to good health for you.


----------



## ambah (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks.. i took the pics while they were asleep.. its when their colours are the best


----------



## beefa270 (Jun 14, 2009)

Those colours are amazing !!


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 8, 2009)

woah those are gorgeous!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 8, 2009)

Told you i know zip about B Dragons, i didnt know they were anything spesh


----------



## ambah (Jul 12, 2009)

you'll want one, one day!


----------



## DragonOwner (Jul 12, 2009)

there absolutely gorgeous i love there colours so bright.


----------

